# -    . (  .:   ..)?

## z_osen

!
 -                 ( ..  ).
   ,  ,     (   )          .
   ,          ,   -     -   .
      ?       ?
    - ,         2017 (   09.02.17),       .
  (),              (                       25- ///).

        ,    ,      ,          .  ()     ...   ""   (    ,  -   )          ,     ,             .

----------


## z_osen

:
_  11  2017 .  03-07-08/21329_
                      -   Booking.com         .
    1  1  146     ( - )            (, )    .
     ()          148 .
    4  1  148 ,           ,    1  174.2 ,        .
   1  174.2        ,  ,       ()  (, ),     .
  9  174.2         ,    1  ,       ,    ,      ,                ,   1  2  161 .
 ,  ,         -   Booking.com   ,              .
        ,   ,      .        7  2007  N 03-02-07/2-138    -                       ,   ,    .


..
11.04.2017

----------


## 2007

. 
     .    -.    -  ,          .    . http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/464413/
 ,   -      ,    .

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## 78

!            .    .     ? .

----------


## 78



----------


## .

*78*,           




> 


    ?            ,   ?

----------


## 78

.    ,      .   !

----------

,     , .
   -  ? (  )- ,         .
    (    )   


   ,     2017-2018 ,    -

----------

,     ,           ,
  "     ".

      1 ,

----------


## .

** ,       .  ,      ,         .      .
   2019   .     ,        .    ?

----------

*.*, 
 ""         2017-2018,
    , .

----------

, 
     , 
      ,

----------

> ,     , .
>    -  ? (  )- ,         .
>     (    )   
> 
> 
>    ,     2017-2018 ,    -


    -  .    ,  ,   ,    .

----------


## NATYE

2019  .        .           (         ).
      .           ,     .       ))      ,              . 
      2019   ,     .

----------


## Fraxine

:    6 %   2018 .    .    3 ,         ,   .                ?

----------

,   ...
 2018     ,    2019  ,      +20% .
..        , ....?     -? (   /)

----------


## .

> ..        ,


.   
  -    ,

----------

> .   
>   -    ,


        ? 
     .  ?
          ?

----------

!
          2018 .
               ( 6%) 
        2018 .     "" 
,     ( 2020),   , 
  ... ,     171000     31 
     20.
        ,  ""      08.02.2017 , 
 ,  ""   !
         ?
 !

----------

